# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dr. Ojile: Understanding Your Dreams - FOX2now.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Dr. Ojile: Understanding Your Dreams**FOX2now.com*According to the results of a new survey of 3000 people, dream control, or "*lucid dreaming*" may be a real thing. In fact, 64.9 percent of participants *...***

----------


## GMoney

LDing "may be a real thing?"  It _may_ be a real thing!?  Don't they know that Dr. Stephen LaBerge proved LDing back in the 1970s?  Wow, some people haven't done their research...

----------


## NikJ92

That's Faux News for ya.

----------


## Luna

How cool!  :tongue2:

----------

